

Add avatars to your website (Gravatar + Identicon replacement) - ronreiter
http://www.groovicon.com

======
yjmbo
<http://libravatar.org/> provides a FLOSS, federated solution to the problem,
instead of "just another centralised private service" that has the potential
to leak data (i.e. every site you go to will make a logged request on their
service, with libravatar you can run your own server instead)

------
montigo
Impressive, will definitely use it on my next website

------
udinic
Very useful!

------
kichik
Cool name!

------
Obg1
Awesome

